

Kishore Mahbubani: Can Asians think? The gulf between the East and the West. - rblion
http://www.salon.com/books/int/2002/03/25/asians/?x

======
Jun8
This guy's opinions are most appalling, he gets so many things wrong! I'd like
to write a long comment about it, but for now this easy one caught my eye:

"Do Asians think that Western societies have a lot of problems?

Yes. The concept of obligation to family is very different. I'm not saying one
is right and one is wrong. American families are so strong. But if you look at
the number of children born out of wedlock ... that's the sort of thing that
Asian societies don't want to see happen. "

What a simplistic comment to make!

~~~
rblion
read the whole thing. don't jump to conclusions.

